# ContractorTalk.Com name worth $41,170



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

How much is your domain name worth?
www.dnScoop.com


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Just for giggles check this out.

The estimated value of http://microsoft.com is: $1,619,840,000

I think I want to cash in now................................................


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

LOL, yea right!


----------



## JNLP (Oct 21, 2006)

If I sold my 2, I would get $87. I could be rich! :laughing:


----------



## John S (Dec 11, 2006)

.ca 42 dollars
.com 14 dollars

Now I'm rolling in the dough, that site has an nice feature where you can check out how may sites link to your site.

Nice


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

WOW! Mine is worth $363. That is $363 more dollars than I have ever put into it. Positive cash flow! :thumbsup:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

$227 here... Anyone want to advertise on my site for $5 a month?


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

IMHO these sites have a VERY BIG FUDGE factor in their numbers. Some are worse than others. Check this one.

http://leapfish.com/domain_name_appraisal.php?url=Iwilldoit.com

The value of a domain name is what one individual is willing to pay for it and nothing more. It is all very interesting though.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

ABLE1 said:


> The value of a domain name is what one individual is willing to pay for it and nothing more.


Very true. These sites can't predict what a website would sell for and just base their price on random numbers. 

It is interesting though.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Funny stuff. It says my site has a PR of 0, which is actually a PR of 3. It also says my site is worth $699....haven't profited on the domain yet I guess, lol!


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

AAPaint said:


> Funny stuff. It says my site has a PR of 0, which is actually a PR of 3. It also says my site is worth $699....haven't profited on the domain yet I guess, lol!


You are right,
Mine is a PR 4 and it also shows it as a PR 0
It gets the Alexa rating close, but Page Rank in this age of Google is more important


----------



## TurnkeyConst (Feb 14, 2007)

*how to disallow estimating on your site*

To keep the sites from being able to tell someone how much yours is worth you can put a robots.txt file in your main directory with this in it:

User-agent: ia_archiver
Disallow: /


Then no one but you can know how much it is worth. Hehe then you can lie when someone wants to buy it from you!!!


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

leapfish.com is only worth $2196 :thumbsup:


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

www.SlapMyMama.com is worth $30 thats $10 more than mine. This can get really sick if we keep this up.


----------



## SgtBaldy (Jul 14, 2006)

$144. :laughing:


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

A whopping $403 for me :cheesygri


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

$350, exactly what I have invested if my time is worth 18 cents an hour.


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

My page is worth $227. I never felt sooo good. My page is a crappy home made one that I will be updating soon. Do any of you know where I can get a traffic counter with a location detector?


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Norrrrrrrrrrrrm said:


> My page is worth $227. I never felt sooo good. My page is a crappy home made one that I will be updating soon. Do any of you know where I can get a traffic counter with a location detector?


Google analytics is the best tracking out there.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

$1,352 Now... Good jump in less than a year.


----------

